# Is the online store. www.theitwares.com reliable?



## RChandan (Jul 5, 2009)

I wanted to order some components (a MoBo and a cabinet) from the website www.theitwares.com

Has anybody purchased products from this store? If yes, please share some opinions regarding reliability, delivery speed/promptness and packaging.

Are these folks genuine?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 6, 2009)

^^

yup, he is 100% genuine, his name is Rahul and i hv bought many items from him, as an example, see my siggy for my core i7 rig, all parts brought from him.. 
---------

His packaging is really safe and also making transaction with him is safe, so buy will full confidence..


----------



## RChandan (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks Ashu, placing my orders as we speak.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 6, 2009)

^^

not a problem Chandan..  hv a happy purchase and enjoy ur components..
------------

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 6, 2009)

Very much reliable, I second ashu888ashu888


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 6, 2009)

^^

hey dude, seen u after a long time yaar, where hv u been ?? (or is it only me not noticing u??)  i hope u saw my new rig (link in my siggy) my core i7 thread.. 
---------

hope rest is goin gr8 with u..  tc dude..


----------

